# San Juan Logistics Question



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if the BLM has any issues with people/boats leaving a Sand Island to Clay Hills trip at Mexican Hat?

The regs talk about exchanging/adding passengers at Mexican Hat, and they say that you can't add boats. But they don't say anything about people/boats leaving. As I can't call my friendly neighborhood river office, I thought maybe someone here had some beta or experience that might help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't help you with the regulations but _I_ have an issue with people leaving halfway through a trip! Priorities!!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a car break down in Moab on the way to the San Juan. I left at MH and went back to Moab. Nobody got hassled. If nobody is joining you in MH then I don't think it's a problem. If somebody is trying to jump on, call the BLM and ask how that can happen. People, but no boats, may be able to join. I was not the TL, but that trip had people ump on at MH.

The BLM has also read your post, so keep that in mind.


----------



## jamwin33 (May 20, 2008)

People and boats can leave the river at MH. You can add people at MH also, but they must be on your permit when you check in at Sand Island. There are limits for how many people and groups can get on at both Sand Island and MH, and if the limits are reached, no more can be added, so to be safe get them on your permit right away.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

twmartin said:


> The BLM has also read your post, so keep that in mind.


Technically, we aren't allowed to use any type of technology for any ["non-essential"] government related work during furlough. So nobody in the Monticello office should be reading this right now...


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah. I'm not trying to get away with anything. Just want to know what's copacetic. Thanks for your thoughts. 

Jamwin- you're pretty sure its okay to take out at MH with the rest of the trip continuing?

Thanks!


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

twmartin said:


> The BLM has also read your post, so keep that in mind.



I've seen a few posts like this, I guess most rangers are river rats themselves and cruise the buzz on their free time?


----------



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)

Paco said:


> Yeah. I'm not trying to get away with anything. Just want to know what's copacetic. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Jamwin- you're pretty sure its okay to take out at MH with the rest of the trip continuing?
> 
> Thanks!


Just to clarify, the Permit Holder would continue down the river, correct? I think that would be an important factor.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep. I'm sure that would be a requirement.


----------



## seanr11 (May 11, 2016)

*Late San Juan and/or Cataract Canyon permit date - bugs?*

If I were to get a July 1st-ish San Juan or Cataract Canyon permit, what are the downsides? Dragging, bugs, heat, all of the above? Not sure why, but I have never put in for a San Juan permit. 

Any advice is helpful. Permits due in 8 days!

Avoid or go for it?

Thank you in advance,

Sean


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

We've left off a boat at Mexican Hat before. No problem.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

seanr11...never pass up a river trip; apply and GO!


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

Cataract canyon july 1stish will have more reliability for enough water to get wet in the whitewater. San juan can be very low water by july first. if you check out the historical flows on the usgs website. here's the link.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?referred_module=sw

you'll see what I mean. my best san juan trips have been march to mid june. If flows are below 1000 cfs it is certainly doable and fun but much more work. very rocky and the sand waves are very very small to non existant. 

there are no wrong choices, 
have a great trip,
kc


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

as to the original question, we added a boat at mexican hat . 

when we called to ask BLM about it they said no problem as long as it was on the original permit and the fees had to be paid for the whole trip not just the mexican hat down section. 

conversly they also said if we wanted to have a boat take off at mexican hat the fees for the whole trip had to be paid. there wasn't any consideration given for not doing the whole thing if that was what the original permit was issued for. I don't know if that is still their policy but it's what we were told in 2009


----------

